# Piece for SATB + Latin Percussion



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Never really got any feedback on this, but it's due to be performed likely by the end of the year.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qcGD5hdtkpn-Zl1g6ddErqExST0BcA_s/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Has a nice flavour to it. I would only say between 0:17 and 0:21 there were times with the different voice parts moving around, created brief moments of awkwardness to me. It sounds to be a counterpoint issue.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

After hearing your, symphony?, I send you back to the drawing board!


----------

